# Outer vs Inner Middle Forearm blocks



## Tryak (May 25, 2008)

I was hoping someone might be able to clear up the difference between an inner and an outer middle forearm block. I am supposed to be practicing this weekend for my first grading but I can't seem to find the differences anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## tellner (May 25, 2008)

An outer block is done to the outside of your body - away from the midline. An inner block is done to the inside - towards the midline.

A middle block is one at the middle level as opposed to high or low.

A forearm block is done with the bones of the forearm.

If someone has not explained this to you you need to talk to your instructor. It's very, very basic terminology.


----------



## Tryak (May 25, 2008)

I'm confused how the block in Chon Ji could be called an inner block then since the block is made in an outward direction on all the videos I've seen? Or is it simply that the block is stopped closer to the midline of the torso while an outer block ends closer to the shoulder?

I think the factor most to blame here is being one of the only white belts in a white-yellow class and I'm a bit directionally challenged.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 25, 2008)

if it covers the middle of your body it is an inner block.  If it extends beyound your body it is an outer block


----------



## Twin Fist (May 25, 2008)

The block in Chon Ji  is a "scoop block" called "Yop Marki" in Korean.


----------



## Kacey (May 25, 2008)

Tryak said:


> I was hoping someone might be able to clear up the difference between an inner and an outer middle forearm block. I am supposed to be practicing this weekend for my first grading but I can't seem to find the differences anywhere. Thanks.





Tryak said:


> I'm confused how the block in Chon Ji could be called an inner block then since the block is made in an outward direction on all the videos I've seen? Or is it simply that the block is stopped closer to the midline of the torso while an outer block ends closer to the shoulder?
> 
> I think the factor most to blame here is being one of the only white belts in a white-yellow class and I'm a bit directionally challenged.



Given that you're asking about a Ch'ang H'on form, I'm going to give  you the Ch'ang H'on response.

*Inner* and *outer*, in this context, refer to the part of your arm that you are using.  Lay your arm on your leg or on the table in front of you, with your palm down.  Your *inner* forearm is the side on the inside of your arm, the side your thumb is on.  Your *outer* forearm is the side on the outside of your arm, the side your pinkie is on.  The complete name of this block, as performed in Chon-Ji, is middle *inner *forearm block - thus, it is a middle height block performed with the *inner *forearm, which is the blocking tool.

The other block in Chon-Ji is a low *outer *forearm block (generally referred to as low block) - thus, a low block performed with the *outer* forearm.

Some other terminology that may be confusing you:

*Outward*:  Performed in an outward direction, toward the outside of your body from your centerline (the center of your body - you were using the term midline for the same thing)

*Inward*:  Performed in an inward direction, toward your centerline from the outside of your body

*Tool*:  the part of your hand, foot, leg, or arm that contacts the target

Heights- refer to an exact location in reference to your own body (patterns, line drills) or on your opponent (some step sparring and free sparring, target drills)*Low*:  tool is the height of your belt
*Middle*:  tool is the height of your shoulder
*High:*  tool is the height of your eyes

Sections - refer to a broader area (some step sparring and free sparring; may be for target drills depending on your instructor) - can be differentiated from a height by the use of the word "section"
*Low section*:  below the belt
*Middle section*:  between the belt and the shoulder
*High section*:  above the shoulder

I hope this helps!


----------



## Tryak (May 26, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Given that you're asking about a Ch'ang H'on form, I'm going to give you the Ch'ang H'on response.
> 
> *Inner* and *outer*, in this context, refer to the part of your arm that you are using. Lay your arm on your leg or on the table in front of you, with your palm down. Your *inner* forearm is the side on the inside of your arm, the side your thumb is on. Your *outer* forearm is the side on the outside of your arm, the side your pinkie is on. The complete name of this block, as performed in Chon-Ji, is middle *inner *forearm block - thus, it is a middle height block performed with the *inner *forearm, which is the blocking tool.
> 
> ...


 
Yes this perfectly explains what I was asking. 

I can easily see how the lower outer forearm block and upper outer forearm blocks work. However, I am having difficulty visualizing how a middle outer forearm block would work. Every time I go to do a middle block it turns into a middle inner forearm block. Do you think you would be able to describe the hand positioning in words or post a pic/video?

Thanks again.


----------



## Kacey (May 26, 2008)

Tryak said:


> Yes this perfectly explains what I was asking.
> 
> I can easily see how the lower outer forearm block and upper outer forearm blocks work. However, I am having difficulty visualizing how a middle outer forearm block would work. Every time I go to do a middle block it turns into a middle inner forearm block. Do you think you would be able to describe the hand positioning in words or post a pic/video?
> 
> Thanks again.



Here's a video of Do-San (which you won't have learned yet; it comes after Dan-Gun, which comes after Chon-Ji)

[yt]vB-ynzaB8hY[/yt]

In this pattern, middle outer forearm block is seen in moves 1, 3, 9, and 11, immediately before the reverse punch in the following moves.  There are technical differences  between how this gentleman performs his pattern and how I was taught, so don't let that throw you; I chose it because the outer forearm block is clearly visible, especially move 9, which is directly in front of the camera.

Outer forearm block starts like a low outer forearm block, with the hands back to back (unlike inner forearm black, which starts with both hands palms out).  Remember that all hand techniques have a twist - so if you're going to complete the technique palm out (as in outer forearm blocks at any height), you have to start with the hand palm facing you; likewise, the opposite (non-blocking) hand has to land palm up at your belt, and thus must start palm down, underneath the blocking hand.


----------



## Tryak (May 27, 2008)

Kacey that's perfect. Exactly what I was looking for. I've clearly been doing both blocks wrong (without the twist). Awesome answers


----------



## FieldDiscipline (May 27, 2008)

Ah it is good that Kacey got in there with the Chon-Ji response.

I did go on about different blocks, but Kacey's done it!


----------



## StuartA (May 28, 2008)

FieldDiscipline said:


> Ah it is good that Kacey got in there with the Chon-Ji response.
> 
> I did go on about different blocks, but Kacey's done it!


 
yup.. Kacey covered it entirely I think.. and its exactly how I would have explained it too. good one K.


----------

